# Exploria Marketplace



## gypsysue (Feb 10, 2017)

Has anyone bought the Exploria Marketplace website as a stand alone purchase?  Or even as the included perk if buying the Exploria timeshare Explos?  I'd really appreciate some feedback.  Have you found the Marketplace is markedly cheaper than travel sites (Expedia, Travelocity, Priceline, etc) as the sales people claim?  Is anyone selling this Marketplace website on the secondary market?  I still have time to rescind if Tuggers have poor opinion of its value.  Thanks a bunch for your input!!


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 10, 2017)

I haven't heard of any timeshare "marketplace" type program offering more than a $5-20 type savings and that is in the rare instances.  In most cases the prices are the same or higher.  So I can't imagine any scenario where the savings portion of the club is what would justify the price of paying retail.


----------

